# Ruger 10/22 Takedown and conversions



## numbertwo

I'm in the market for a .22 rifle for target practice and plinking. I really want the 10/22 takedown but I want to be able to "have fun" with different conversions like the G36 conversion or I think there's a AR15 conversion. I know that the caliber will stay the same (.22) which is perfectly fine, I just want to be able to change up the look and feel.

So does anyone know if I'll still be able to do the conversions due to different dimensions or something?


----------



## DJ Niner

The takedown version of the 10/22 has a part of the takedown mechanism (semi)permanently attached to the barrel. Most (if not all) aftermarket stocks and conversion kits were not designed and built with the takedown parts/mechanism in mind, because until recently, it didn't exist. So, unless a particular item specifically states in the description that it WILL accept a 10/22 barrel and receiver with the takedown mechanism, it most probably will NOT be compatible.

I am sure that many items will eventually be modified to allow use with the new 10/22, but some will not (for instance, there may not be much of a demand for a folding stock on the takedown model, because you can make the gun shorter for transportation/storage by just taking the barrel off). In the meantime, owning one will be like being the first guy on the block with a brand new handgun design. Yeah, he has the new whizz-bang cool handgun, but he probably won't be able to find a holster for it for a year or more (unless he pays a custom holster maker big bucks to sew something up, or uses a generic nylon pouch-type rig).


----------



## numbertwo

Alright, thanks and thanks again for the in depth explanation it answered every question I had after my first one was answered.


----------

